# PS3! Black ops, zombies?



## Jubag420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Any1 playing COD tonight add me with a message sayin your from RIU. Normaly play MW3 but tonight im on BO  PS3 name: JusamaBagLaden


----------



## Medical420MI (Jun 14, 2013)

Black ops 1 or 2? I'll be playing 2 later on when my girl goes to work.


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 14, 2013)

2 if my mate brings it round but its doubtfull :/ Defo 1 though.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 14, 2013)

ill jump on.. i need a damn mic though.. no fun without that shit.


----------



## Medical420MI (Jun 14, 2013)

Add me if you want, dudes. Ian0420. I don't own bo 1 anymore tho. Traded it in to get 2. Anyone got injustice?


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 2, 2013)

BURIED is out yo.

Who Is Down? i know wtf to do and have a microphone. get at me


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2013)

we have a whole list for this at the top of the page in stickies,


----------

